# Have You Ever Been in Love with a Fictional Character?



## JamesR (Jan 1, 2015)

A bit of a bizarre question, but let's be honest here. Have any of you fellows ever been in love with a fictional character from a novel or story? Maybe from a book you've read or from something you've written yourself. For that matter, have you ever been in love with someone you've never met and probably never will? Like say a historical figure or famous person or something?

I can't say I've ever been in love with a fictional character like from a book or story, although I have been in love with historical figures.

For the past few years I've had a strange attraction to the departed Grand Duchess Marie Romanov of the Russian monarchy prior to the Bolshevik Revolution. I've spent hours hazing upon images of her and reading about her life, pondering what she must have been thinking when the photos were taken, what was going through her mind during the dark, final moments of her life before her execution.

I've daydreamed, wishing that time travel were possible so that I could go back in time just to tell her that I love her, and perhaps to rescue her from death in a typical Kyle Reese _Terminator_ fashion. She'll always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, the story of the Grand Duchess is fascinating and so sad. Glad you brought this up.

Shameful as it is, I had an irrational crush on Scarlett Johansson's character in Lost in Translation for a while.

Also Winona Ryder's character in Mr. Deeds. Not sure why.

From reading, nobody's enchanted me quite like Aomame from 1Q84. What a magical character.


----------



## Boofy (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes, yes, a thousand times yes. The teenage girl in me is squealing at the prospect of recanting all of my fictional crushes in order of importance. The adult is scolding me even now, trying to prevent what is about to happen.

Winston Smith. I love Winston Smith. More so than any of my other silly, indulgent crushes on say, Gregory House, Lorne Malvo, Arthur Dent or Tyrion Lannister, to list names at random that are _tooooootally _unrelated to this topic. Winston Smith is an inquisitive and philosophical man. Thoughtful, observant, intelligent. He is also fatalistic, a tragic trait that I still cannot quite come to terms with, whilst simultaneously identifying with completely. Maybe it's ridiculous. I don't know. I know that I don't care if it is ridiculous, at the very least. Were he real, I would save him from *[SPOILERS REDACTED BY BOOFY]* in a heartbeat, regardless of the potential risk to my person ^^

I don't think that it's silly to admire or even love a character, provided that that love doesn't swallow you up and trap you forever. 

As for people I have never met and probably never will, even I have the good sense to keep those thoughts to myself, eheh.

It's a good topic! I enjoyed splurging my most embarrassing secrets for all to see. ;3


----------



## joshybo (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not sure "love" is the right word, but Mara Wilson's character The Faceless Old Woman Who Secretly Lives in Your Home from the _Welcome to Night Vale_ podcast would probably be cool to hang out with.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Jan 1, 2015)

Most of my crushes through my teen years were on fictional characters, probably due to the fact that the majority of boys who lived in my town were not really crush worthy.

I honestly can't say I've met a single real man who was really crush worthy except the one I ended up marrying


----------



## dale (Jan 1, 2015)

"estella" from "great expectations".


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

Dejah Thoris. I think I was twelve.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 1, 2015)

I first fell in love with Edward Cullen!  

He could bite me or break my headboard any day! 

Of course, I fell in love many times after him. How I loved me some fictional male characters. They are the best. Or... should I say, were the best.

....until my husband came along and showed me real boys can be much better than fictionalized ones.


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 1, 2015)

Sunny said:


> ....until my husband came along and showed me real boys can be much better than fictionalized ones.



That's right! I knew I remembered something, that you were like married to someone here or something like that. 

TS Bowman, as I recall.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 1, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> That's right! I knew I remembered something, that you were like married to someone here or something like that.
> 
> TS Bowman, as I recall.



Yes, you recall right. 

I did marry TS Bowman! He's Great! 

.... just don't tell Kyle! *Shhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## tepelus (Jan 1, 2015)

Jon Snow from GoT, and my own character Vlad, son of Vlad the Impaler. Historical are King of Hungary Matyas Corvin, Oscar Wilde, and Theda Bara. She's a fairly new crush for me, having discovered her only a year ago. Oh, and another of my male characters, Josef Reichardt, even though he is an a**.


----------



## Winston (Jan 2, 2015)

I apologize for my pedestrian, unrefined tastes... not.

_Wonder Woman_, personified by Linda Carter.  Any woman that hot, smart and tough, who could kick my butt, oh yeah!  
Needless to say, Laura Croft could pinch-hit any time.


----------



## Folcro (Jan 2, 2015)

Kaiden Alenko


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 2, 2015)

Folcro said:


> Kaiden Alenko



Liara T'soni for me :3 

Um, there's a character from a short story I wrote. I don't if I'm in love with the character per say, but definitely the idea of the character.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2015)

........................................... Garrus Vakarian <3 <3 <3

I am constantly reduced to a quivering school girl while playing ME

(_Don't judge me. He had a sexy voice and snappy dialogue to boot_)


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> ........................................... Garrus Vakarian <3 <3 <3
> 
> I am constantly reduced to a quivering school girl while playing ME
> 
> (_Don't judge me. He had a sexy voice and snappy dialogue to boot_)



I slept with him that one time and it just didn't feel right. Though I totally would have gotten down with Kaiden. Ya know, if he wasn't dead.


----------



## Deafmute (Jan 2, 2015)

now there is a difference between love and a crush. I would say that there have been times that the description of a girl from a novel has made me wonder or picture myself in a relationship with them, but honestly love is different than that. 

no, I may have crushed on a few characters but I have loved many more. Its hard to read a good story and not fall in love with the characters. I know them, I have heard their deepest thoughts lived with them through their hardest trials. I just finished reading speaker for the dead and honestly I think Ender sums it up pretty well. To know someone is to love them.


----------



## Laughing Duck 137z (Jan 2, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> ........................................... Garrus Vakarian <3 <3 <3
> 
> I am constantly reduced to a quivering school girl while playing ME
> 
> (_Don't judge me. He had a sexy voice and snappy dialogue to boot_)



I'm a guy and I understand why girls crush hard for him.

My fictional characters I've crushed on are of my own work named: Alexis, Sam, Lisa and Dana


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2015)

Pidgeon84 said:


> I slept with him that one time and it just didn't feel right. Though I totally would have gotten down with Kaiden. Ya know, if he wasn't dead.



Me and Vakarian were a good fit, I couldn't stand Alenko myself- his stupid hair (and softness) always made me want to punch him int he face.


----------



## Jeko (Jan 2, 2015)

I watch anime. I think that answers the question.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 2, 2015)

I was in love with teh cartoon character Daria for a while. Does that count? :lol:


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Me and Vakarian were a good fit, I couldn't stand Alenko myself- his stupid hair (and softness) always made me want to punch him int he face.



I cried when he died lol. I wanted to let Williams die. I'm pretty sure there's another thread for this lol.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm not that sad.


----------



## escorial (Jan 2, 2015)

doc..cannery row..a man loved and compassionate...was he fictional though


----------



## aj47 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not romantic love, but there is a character I wish were MY mother.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2015)

I also had a crush on Roland from the Dark Tower series, and Drizzt from the forgotten relms 

......I'm a bit of a nerd XD

(can this also count as my "guilty pleasure" post lol)


----------



## Poet of Gore (Jan 3, 2015)

bugs bunny when he would dress as a woman


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 3, 2015)

Tali'Zorah vas Normandy. Clever girls with guns just turn me into a gloopy, giggling mess. It's a shame I can't romance her with Jennifer Hale's superior acting, but ah well.

Alyx Vance from _Half-Life 2_. One of the best video game characters. She makes you feel genuinely special and important to her, somehow. It's a very bizarre experience, but not unpleasant, and the acting is great.

Maleficent from Disney's _Sleeping Beauty. _I know she's evil, but I want her to dominate me with that wicked laugh, and trick me with her delicate, serpentine voice.

The White Witch (Jadis) from the Narnia series. I know it's wrong! I know! Oh, Aslan, forgive me! 

Morrigan from _Dragon Age_.

Hmm. I can't think of an evil sorceress I haven't adored. Damn me to Hull.


----------



## Boofy (Jan 3, 2015)

I'll weigh in on Morrigan, she is mighty swoon worthy ^^


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 3, 2015)

oh forgot about Cortana from Halo <3 sexy AI for the win


----------



## Boofy (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, and Cortana! PS4 rendition of Lara Croft too ^^


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 3, 2015)

Cortana's all right. I'd clean her USB port any day.

-

Ellen Ripley


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2015)

A rare photo of Bara where you can see her face (not the usual SioxseeSouix white-out black eyes look)


----------



## Bishop (Jan 3, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Tali'Zorah vas Normandy.
> 
> Morrigan from _Dragon Age_.



Bruno, according to Bioware's story lines, you and I are the same person.

Many a lady video game character, novel character... never really film characters. Maybe I'm not as into movies as the other two... 

But I also have a character in my novels who is a combination of my wife and I in one character; I'm pretty damn in love with that character--partly because it's the two coolest people on Earth put together.

I love Cortana, but more as a companion than a sexy hawtness. Though... DAT BLUE ASS.


----------



## SwitchBack (Jan 3, 2015)

What is love? Poets have spent their entire lives trying to put it in words. 


Personally, I waver at the concept of "love" a *fictional* character.

Of all the characters I adore people like Severus Snape. No, has nothing to do with Alan Rickman. Nor does Marv [Sin City] have anything to do with Mickey Rourke. 

One's a dark brooding character and the other's a borderline psychopath that have more depth & character than many "knight in shining armor" or "dashing hero" personas could ever hope to achieve.

If I wanted bland dime a dozen knights in armor and act before I think heroes I'd write them myself [and probably toss them in the garbage]. 


And to coin the old saying... beautiful is only skin deep, oftentimes the most "beautiful" people are the most ugly.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 3, 2015)

Bishop said:


> Bruno, according to Bioware's story lines, you and I are the same person.



I don't know whether to laugh or cry. (Actually, I do know.)

But then, we both think Janeway is a babe. Strong, balanced women are so rare to find in fiction, that when they pop up, they're like Gods. To the open-minded that yearn for the opposite of what's expected, that's pure stimulation!


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 3, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> It's a shame I can't romance her with Jennifer Hale's superior acting.


 Thank you! The male actor in that game's biggest problem. I'm just glad I went femshep on my first playthrough. BTW, kinda in love with my first femshep.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 4, 2015)

I think everyone is in love with Femshep, it's like a given! (mine was definitely a babe <3)


----------



## Bishop (Jan 4, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or cry. (Actually, I do know.)
> 
> But then, we both think Janeway is a babe. Strong, balanced women are so rare to find in fiction, that when they pop up, they're like Gods. To the open-minded that yearn for the opposite of what's expected, that's pure stimulation!



Janeway is horribly underrated. I throttle people who say Sisko was better.


----------



## NineShadowEyes (Jan 5, 2015)

Two things.

I'm in love with one of my secondary characters. I even dream about her sometimes.

I read a fantasy book once where one of the main female characters died and I was devastated for about a month. It really surprised me how much that affected me. I've never read that book again because I don't want to go through that again. It was weird.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 6, 2015)

Lust I'm afraid, Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 6, 2015)

JamesR said:


> ...I've daydreamed, wishing that time travel were possible so that I could go back in time just to tell her that I love her, and perhaps to rescue her from death in a typical Kyle Reese _Terminator_ fashion. She'll always hold a special place in my heart.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Somewhere_in_Time_(film)


I have never fallen "in love" with a character. I've "loved" characters, but only the sense of admiring their construction and, perhaps, during the after-glow of a good story.


----------



## AKLenderax (Jan 6, 2015)

I hope I don't get a lot of crap for this, but I find many if not all fictional female characters annoying in some way. They sometimes do well for a bit but then they do something stupid and I lose hope D:


----------



## Loveabull (Jan 18, 2015)

But of course, Rhett Butler from "Gone with the Wind". I feel the book presented Clark in the role before he was even cast. And my lifetime partner is Sicilian/American and greatly resembles Mr. Gable back in the day:moon:


----------



## Gumby (Jan 19, 2015)

My first fictional love was Mighty Mouse. Honest. I was six and he seemed like such a hero to me. My one consistent attraction has been to the character of Sherlock Holmes. I find him fascinating and kinda sexy.


----------



## Cran (Jan 19, 2015)

*Have I ever been in love with a fictional character?*

I'm torn between saying, "not really," and "so many times I couldn't begin to count them."

I learned long ago to accept that I am a tart.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 19, 2015)

I've never fallen for a fictional character that way.  I have fallen for an historical person.  I'm embarrassed to say who he was.  I think that embarrassment stems from the fact that he wasn't into women.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 19, 2015)

astroannie said:


> I have fallen for an historical person.  I'm embarrassed to say who he was.  I think that embarrassment stems from the fact that he wasn't into women.



Well, now I'm curious. Oscar Wilde? Even I fell in love with him after reading _The Happy Prince_. Truman Capote? He was quite the looker in his youth. Hmm...

-

As for historic figures: I fell in love with Florence Nightingale just by reading about her. World-changing acts of kindness.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 19, 2015)

Well of course not... 

Except for most females in all forms of media except Cruella De Vil.


----------



## Boofy (Jan 19, 2015)

You didn't see the charm in Cruella? I can't think why! Next you're going to tell me you preferred Ariel to Ursula ;3


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ariel? Never did anything for me. Not enough woman to love, but too much fish to fry.


----------



## TKent (Jan 19, 2015)

Okay, this is the day I get booted out of WF for sure for being a poser.

I was not 'in love' but I certainly would have at least gone out with Christian Grey if I wasn't so happily married. So sue me  I know everyone knocks poor (not literally) Ms. James but he is a pretty hot alpha male. 

I was pretty into the guy in Bridges of Madison county for one full night back in the 90s.


----------



## Natan de Bailes (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't know if "in love" would be the right way to describe it, since the character in mind is actually a guy. However, I think I wound up loving him in a manner that made me want to be him - is that close? If so, I fell in love with Wilson Lewis in Nicholas Sparks' _The Wedding_. This is a man who still loves his wife, but wasn't sure how to properly love her, but worked hard to change that. It's just beautiful.

As far as actually falling for a character, as in, "I'd totally date her and marry her if she were real," Luna Lovegood is totally mine. There's just something about her that calls to my heart, and makes me want to know her better. She's incredibly honest, albeit a little odd. For some reason, the fact that she wasn't part of the epilogue of _The Deathly Hallows_​ just irked me a bit.


----------



## Dilbert J. Wellington (Jan 20, 2015)

Not really, although I pretend to fall in love with a fictitious character nowadays for the laughs.


----------



## MamaStrong (Jan 20, 2015)

Tobias Eaton....aka Four. From Divergent. 

I wouldn't have been selfless, I would have so made sure I kept myself alive for him.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 20, 2015)

TJ1985 said:


> Ariel? Never did anything for me. Not enough woman to love, but too much fish to fry.



What's wrong with me?

Wait.  Wrong Ariel.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jan 21, 2015)

_Holly Golightly_ from Breakfast at Tiffany's. :05.18-flustered:


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jan 21, 2015)

Seems like some people are debating even the possibility of it now. Haha.
I do think it's possible. Even for a person who doesn't actually exist. It's just one sided.
Happened to me many times when I was young.   But the biggest is pretty stupid, and still there. 


Jinx from League of Legends. Yeah I know. Similar colors to Fetch in the newest Infamous. 
She 'suffers' from an obsession with guns, munition and pretty much anything that goes 'BOOM!"or "POW!"
She names and speaks to her weapons. 
Picture ok? See what I'm talking about. Haha. View attachment 7317 

Two favorite quotes:
"Rules were meant to be broken. Like buildings...or people." 

"I'm thinking of getting a new gun. Shh! Don't tell my other guns."

Absolutely in love. No doubt.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 21, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Well, now I'm curious. Oscar Wilde? Even I fell in love with him after reading _The Happy Prince_. Truman Capote? He was quite the looker in his youth. Hmm...



None of the above. Alan Turing.  This was based on a Douglas R. Hofstadter column in _Scientific American_.  30+ years ago. It was his review of the biography _Alan Turing, the Enigma_. No, I haven't seen "The Imitation Game".


----------



## Converse (Jan 21, 2015)

I adored Verbal - Usual Suspects. That quote [greatest trick...], just bloody fantastic. Followed closely by Dragon (and a bit of Bowen) [Dragonheart]. 

Personally I can't say I "loved" any fictional character, but there's a good dozen or so that if it was possible I'd have loved to have met them in real life. 


It's not that I can't but movie wise at least the modern actors just aren't good enough to fall in love with (pretty faces & crappy acting = gag worthy); and I've never been a big gamer (most are too simple for me).




Ps. Though I'd *love *to have a pet dragon.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 21, 2015)

astroannie said:


> None of the above. Alan Turing. This was based on a Douglas R. Hofstadter column in _Scientific American_. 30+ years ago. It was his review of the biography _Alan Turing, the Enigma_. No, I haven't seen "The Imitation Game".



Yeah, I can see that; Turing is a legend. Hard not to admire such a talented and important figure, and admiration can become love, sometimes. I've watched a bunch of interesting videos about him on the YouTube channel called Computerphile, and seen a documentary or two.

I think _The Imitation Game_ looks a bit rubbish, but ya never know.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, it's allegedly based on _The Enigma _so, who knows?

I wanted to have his baby.  Back then.  Still would if it were doable.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 21, 2015)

Just thought of another one of mine...

Pretty sure I'm in love with Snake Plissken. JUST SAYING.


----------



## mrsT-rious (Jan 28, 2015)

I think alot of us women fall in love with fictional characters. I have many times


----------



## cactusdude (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, most recently Alaska Young from John Green's brilliant piece. I think it's only natural to fall for fictional characters, given their so uncommon larger than life personality traits.


----------



## SociallyAwkward (Mar 2, 2015)

When haven't I been in love with fictional characters? A better question as far as I go would probably be have you ever be in love with anything real?  Lol. I mean I could argue that it's because of their larger than life personalities but I'd be lying. It's because they aren't real that they're so lovable. Real people = real problems and I'm way too lazy to deal with that. Way too lazy.


----------



## Lumi_Enkelin (Mar 2, 2015)

I've been infatuated with many fictional characters. My obsession with Lara Croft is what led me to make up stories in my head and eventually led to writing. As for real famous people I've had crushes on, Charlie Chaplin is probably the strangest.


----------



## Meteli (Mar 19, 2015)

I do not remember much because I was so young those days but I think I was pretty serious about an Assistant Pig-Keeper Taran from _The Chronicles of Prydain_- series. I also loved the serious and tragic Tonda from Otfried Preusslers novel _The Satanic Mill/Krabat_. And there are many others, I often fall for fictional characters, even for those that I've created myself.


----------



## Loveabull (Mar 19, 2015)

astroannie said:


> I've never fallen for a fictional character that way.  I have fallen for an historical person.  I'm embarrassed to say who he was.  I think that embarrassment stems from the fact that he wasn't into women.


Good Lord, more than half my crushes in literature and music were out chasing rainbows, no harm in that.


----------



## kellypeace (Apr 9, 2015)

As well as the OP, I know I'm in love with the bassist of a band that I won't name.. He saved my life and the more I read about him the more attractive he was, and here I a two years later only wanting to go back in time and be with him.


----------



## LOLeah (Apr 10, 2015)

Definitely. I think my first Lit Love was Rhett Butler. There have been many since then. Right now I am infatuated with Jamie Fraser.


----------



## Frankyette (Apr 11, 2015)

If it's not too narcissistic to say so, in each of my books I fall head over heels for at least one character. It's normally the main character's father figure (my characters rarely, if ever, have biological fathers). I could delve into the psychology of this -- both 'no biological fathers' and 'loving replacement father figure' -- but that is a different discussion for a shrink when my facade of sanity has finally lapsed, lol.


----------



## KellInkston (Apr 13, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> ........................................... Garrus Vakarian <3 <3 <3
> 
> I am constantly reduced to a quivering school girl while playing ME
> 
> (_Don't judge me. He had a sexy voice and snappy dialogue to boot_)



Garrus was such an upstanding man~ he was very attractive and a great shot to boot. I can't say I fell head over heels for anyone in ME, but Garrus (and legion) were two of my favorites. <3

As far as writing- I do really love all of my characters- it's rare that I'd write up someone that I would find unattractive.


----------



## ComradeRG95 (Apr 18, 2015)

Julie Delpy's Celine in the Before...(Sunrise, Sunset, Midnight) series. My first celebrity crush was Courtney Cox in Friends. I was convinced I was in love hahaha :?


----------



## Scarygothgirl (Apr 19, 2015)

All the time! I find it so much easier to connect with fictional characters than with real people. As a young teenager Artemis Fowl was my first love


----------



## Sforza (Apr 21, 2015)

Lestat 8-[


----------



## AaronR316 (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm just starting to get back into reading books but I've read more non-fiction than I have fiction. In highschool, I was obsessed with the whole 'Romeo and Juliet' thing. What didn't occur to me was the mutual desire they both had for each other so I guess I was in love with 'idea' of Juliet. As far as fictional characters that aren't from books, I've had a thing for: Jessica Rabbit, April O'Neil, Gadget from Rescue Rangers, I was even into Kimmy Gibbler Lol. It might be because these characters are somewhat assertive. I was also into Ariel from Little Mermaid when I was a kid(Oh, the hidden subliminal images by Disney!)


----------



## amelhope (May 1, 2015)

till this moment ...... nope


----------



## am_hammy (May 1, 2015)

I have moments of infatuation, but they usually fade once I close the book, shut the game off, or the movie is done. It's hard to have that infatuation translate into real life when you can skip ahead, pause or rewind something. Starts to lose the allure after awhile =p


----------



## Jenwales (May 14, 2015)

*Me too*



Sforza said:


> Lestat 8-[


So glad I'm not the only odd person who has a thing for a vampire.


----------



## The grappling minstrel (May 22, 2015)

Not 'in love' per se, but I got really attached to characters in role playing sessions and when they had their heart broken, I would actually feel it


----------



## Bevo (May 22, 2015)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heavy_Metal_(film)

Back in the 80's when this came out I was in love with all things rock and roll and with Metal music it was a passion. Maybe it was a teen thing with hormones raging but the image of the warrior girl in this movie was like a drug, I had to have her and it. Needless to say my first wife looked like her and she the warrior is tattood on my back.

The internet these days will allow anyone to be a gynocoligist so no surprises, back then it was this girl who fired my imagination... Ahhhh I need a mirror to go look at my back LOL!


----------



## Anari (May 27, 2015)

Barnabas Collins from the original Dark Shadows series. (now I'm showing my age!)


----------



## Raleigh (May 28, 2015)

Oh yeah, but it wasn't just a fictional character it was more down the line of an animated character... or a few *fiddles with fingers* I liked Trunks from Dragonball Z but it wasn't really love, I thought he was cool and cute... ;;


----------



## Sonterp (May 30, 2015)

Hermione. I fell in love with the character when I read the series, but when I saw the actor it brought me into a whole new world. She was my idol when I grew up, and she will always have a special spot in my heart.

Emma Watson will be mine.


----------



## fallenangel09 (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't  know  if  TV shows  count but there's am animated show  called the  venture  brothers on adult  swim  and I am  so totally  in love with the  monarch.


----------

